# Still gobbling?



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

I've never gone turkey hunting so late before in Utah, normally I'm out first week. I went out to a couple usual spots this weekend but couldn't hear any gobbling and my shock calls weren't producing anything. I was mainly sitting and listening. Will you still hear a lot of unprovoked gobbling this late?


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

They were on Saturday, from about 30 minutes before sun up to 9:30, however on Sunday they were pretty quiet. Not sure what the difference was, I have a feeling those that gobbled got chased so they quieted down for Sunday.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

SCS_Bg_Hunter said:


> They were on Saturday, from about 30 minutes before sun up to 9:30, however on Sunday they were pretty quiet. Not sure what the difference was, I have a feeling those that gobbled got chased so they quieted down for Sunday.


No, they were at church...😎


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hunted this morning. Very few gobbles compared to last week and they were not consistent at all. Tough day today.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They have been gobbling like crazy where I hunt. I saw a dozen Toms/Jakes last night.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Gobbling on the roost where I hunted down low last week, but not much after fly down.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gobbling between 7:40-9:15 this evening, some on the roost and some on the ground. I called 3 hens in to 30 yards, but no Toms with that group. Saw 30+ birds tonight. I suck at Turkey hunting!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Not a single gobble heard last night or this morning. Did hear some hens and saw a Tom with a couple hens. I am afraid this heat has them shut down.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Well, you guys are discouraging me. Gonna head out tomorrow and try to get it done. Went out a week ago and it was dead silent where just a couple days before , they were gobbling good. I hope you guys are just sand bagging it, and the birds will be on fire tomorrow!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Took my wife and daughter out tonight. We were set in place by 6:30, started calling about every 10 minutes. It didn't take long for 5 hens and a Tom to show up around 7:00. My daughter and I were sitting on the opposite side of a very large tree from where my wife was sitting. The turkeys came in on my wifes side. All my daughter and I could do was hear them getting closer, but we couldn't see them coming in. I knew they were close when the Tom gobbled and we saw my wifes shotgun go to her shoulder. BOOM! I jumped out from the tree and my wife was already on the run. Long story short, 15 yard shot, turkey was "gently" hit, followed very few drops of blood for a short distance and that big boy was gone. Her first time pulling the trigger on a Tom. It was exciting anyway!


----------

